# P229 Equinox w/Elite Rosewood grips



## TZMK (May 9, 2011)

Rosewood & Steel: A gun lover's study in Light, Texture, and Contrast

https://picasaweb.google.com/Afrotexan/SigSauerP229Equinox40SWWRosewoodGrips#


----------



## Lateck (Jul 23, 2010)

Very Nice! 
That Rosewood really set the gun off... :smt1099

Lateck,


----------

